# Firefox/Thunderbird will not start



## flministock2 (Jul 21, 2006)

Ok, bare with me here as I have been fighting this problem for 3-days now. This all started when I left town on Friday and returned Sunday. When I left everything with the computer was fine, when I returned, I could not get Firefox or Thunderbird to work. Every time I tried to open it, I would get the windows error message "firefox.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close. Sorry for the inconvenience". Now the first thing I did was to run several virus scanners and several adware/spyware/malware applications to see if I had a virus/spyware/trojan infecting the system. All came up clean. I then uninstalled Firefox and Thunderbird completely. I used the add/remove in control panel, removed all instances of these in my "Local Settings" and "Application Data" folders, as well as cleared the system registry. I then reinstalled Firefox and Thunderbird with no improvement. In fact at this point I don't even get the error message, it just doesn't load at all. I did manage to open Firefox "safe mode" (not windows safe mode) a couple of times, but as soon as I closed it, and tried to open a second time, it gave the above error message. One note here, I can open IE and I downloaded and installed Netscape 8.1, which also opens and can be used. However, there are times when I try to open netscape and get the error message. It appears to happen when I reinstall Firefox and try to open it.

So I was beginning to think that maybe a windows system file had gotten corrupted somehow and was considering doing a Windows XP repair to see if that fixed the problem. Before I decide to do that I downloaded a copy of the Linux OS "Ubuntu" which allows you to boot from the CD without changing anything on the system. I was hoping that this would confirm a Windows XP OS problem since it will bypass all the windows OS system files (so I assume anyway). The CD comes bundled with the Firefox browser. Anyway, I rebooted the computer to the Linux OS CD and tried to open Firefox, it would not start, same as before. The bundled email client was not Thunderbird, but "Evolution" which is working fine.

So that begs the following questions:

1) What type of "hardware" issue could cause this problem?
2) What common denominator beside hardware would cause both OS systems to not allow Firefox or Thunderbird to run/open?
3) Is their anyone on this forum that can decipher the windows error report that gets sent to microsoft? If so, I can post/attach for review.
4) Has anyone seen this issue before or has any ideas on what could be causing this problem?

None of my other applications appear to be affected. I can even play my graphic intensive games.

ANY help would be greatly appreciated!

Clean reinstall of Windows XP Pro is absolutely the last resort and will only be considered when every possibility has been exhausted or it can be shown that the actual problem is being caused by a corrupted OS system. And of course, this is the only system that I don't have a Norton Ghost image of!


----------



## flministock2 (Jul 21, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Well i dont know much on how to answer this one but here are a few silly things to check out. Is the machine running in an administrative account. (I say this because because there could be a file that cannot be accessed due to restrictions). Also, has the pc been restarted lately as it could simply need to reconfigure itself. And finally, if i understand correctly firefox/thunderbird run fine in safe mode. Have you installed any plugins for them and if so what? They could be corrupted and that could be what is causing it to crash.


----------



## flministock2 (Jul 21, 2006)

1) Is the machine running in an administrative account. YES

2) Also, has the pc been restarted lately as it could simply need to reconfigure itself? Many Times

3) And finally, if i understand correctly firefox/thunderbird run fine in safe mode? Incorrect, firefox/thunderbird does not run fine in safe mode. I only got it to come up in safe mode maybe twice and both times it shutdown/closed as soon as I went to a website.

I consider myself fairly computer savy. I have built a number of custom machines and have fixed many, many problems successfully in the past, but this one has me perplexed. I am starting to think it is a hardware issue, except I can't for the life of me figure out what kind of hardware issue would target just my web browsers.

Side note: IE comes up and runs but does occassionally crash with the same error. Like I said I also booted the computer up to a "LiveCD" of Linux to see if Firefox would run without any influence from Windows or the hard drive in case there was a corrupt system file or program causing the problem. Firefox 99% of the time would NOT start at all.

This weekend I am going to tear the machine down, put it back together and even install a new HD w/fresh install of OS and firebird to see what happens. If it is a hardware issue, I'd really like to know what so I can replace it. Wish I new a professional IT person to see of there is any debug/diagnostic software I could use to find out if it is a hardware component that is going bad and causing the problem.

I will be waiting with baited breathe for someone smarter than myself to enlighten me regarding this very frustrating issue!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Strange problem to persist after a clean reinstall of the software -- deleting its folders in your User Name Applications data too.

You might want to try a System Restore (it will undo your recent install, but you can undo the restore as well if not helpful)

Start > run: *msconfig* > Launch System restore and choose a date prior to teh problem.


----------



## flministock2 (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks for the reply and suggestion, but I had already performed that function a couple times as well. The first time I restored the system with a restore point just prior to having this problem, same condition exists. Then I took it back all the way to the earliest restore point I had which was about 2-weeks prior. Still no change.

Next..........lol

You got to have a sense of humor with this stuff or it will drive you batty!


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow personally i have seldom heard of such a problem...Maybe when you do the strip down you will sniff out the problem.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If System Restore didn't fix it, then I think you may have overlooked something in the Applications Data folder for those browsers under your user profile.

System Restore does not go there.


----------



## flministock2 (Jul 21, 2006)

Ok, latest update on my problem.....it still exists. To answer the latest question, I am pretty sure that I have not missed anything with regard to the applications folder.

The problems seems to be alittle more involved than I first realized as I get similiar error messages when I try to print from my laptop to my printer, which yields an error message on my desktop which is acting as the printer server for the printer. Laptop accesses the printer via wireless network.

So anyway, today I took the computer apart and cleaned the contacts on the edge connectors for the memory stick and all plug-in cards. Put computer back together and gave it a try. No change as I expected, but hey, had to try it. I then proceeded to run several memory diagnostic tests on the system. Everything passed with no errors. I then ran the MaxBlast diagnostic software on the Maxtor Hard drive, both the quick test and the full test, and it passed all testing without any errors. The only thing I can think of left, hardware wise, that might cause a problem like this is the CPU itself. Tomorrow, I will run several diagnostic tests on the CPU. If that passes all the tests, then I am just going to replace the hard drive with the spare I have and do a fresh install of Windows XP and see if the problem remains.

If this seems to correct the problems, then I am going to perform a Low-Level format on the original drive and do a fresh install of Windows XP on it and re-install it in the computer. IF the problem goes away after that, then I will at least know it was a corrupted OS system all along.

Stay tuned.........


----------



## oddnumber (Sep 17, 2006)

hi I am having the same problem. It started when i loaded and ran a bunch of antivirus software to get rid of what spybot indicated as the Smit____ and Windows.Activedesktop security issues. I think it may have been caused by my install of Spycatcatcher but i'm not positive. 

I don't know about the printer issue. i have not tried it yet. But every time i start Firefox i get that exact message. However, i have found i can ignore the message and use the browser normally, the error message dialog stays on top, though. Very annoying. 

i also did an uninstall and re-install of Firefox 1.5.0.6. 

If you find a solution please post it! I may try uninstalling Spycatcher soon but i am still working on the virus problems.


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

If FireFox on the Linux live CD doesn't work then I believe the problem to be hardware instead of software.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Could there be a faulty networking card? Try maybe just wiring the thing in directly with a wired networking card and see if the problem persists.


----------



## flministock2 (Jul 21, 2006)

Latest News/Update on my problem.....I went out this morning and bought a brand new Seagate 120GB hard drive and installed it in place of my current one. I then proceeded to install Windows XP Pro w/SP2. I got windows installed along with all the latest MB chipset drivers, etc. I then configured my network and connected to the internet. Everything was fine up to this point. I clicked on Internet Explorer and it promptly opened up to my prescribed home page (Google.com). I then typed a webpage address into the location bar......and "POOF", Internet Explorer just disappeared from the face of the desktop (closed).....No error message, nothing. Tried it several more times, typing in different website addresses....."POOF", no more IE window. So I once again put in my Kanotix (Linux) LiveCD and tried to get it to work and sure enough, Firefox will not even open and Konqueror crashes as soon as it attempts to open the webpage.

Now my line of thinking has turned toward New Tech Guy's last statement, that maybe I have a network card issue. Only problem is, my network is on-board the motherboard (Epox EP-8RDA+). Anyone know of a diagnostic utility that will test the network port that I can download to test it. Don't know if disabling the on-board network and installing a plug-in card will fix the issue for sure or not. Obviously I don't have another motherboard to replace this one with and I don't want to unless I can prove that the MB is actually the problem. NEED test software.....HELP!.....lol.

Added Note: The desktop is "wired" to the network as you put it. It is connected through a Linksys WRT54G wireless access point that I setup for the laptop. The desktop connects via a Ethernet cable to the router. The laptop connects via wireless.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Have you tried bypassing the router?

XP has its own built in network diagnostic.

Start > run: *cmd* and at the command prompt enter:

*netsh diag gui*

see attachment for example of output from this utility.

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/prodtechnol/winxppro/maintain/netdiag.mspx

Or (catch 22), you can install an update that makes a similar tool available through the IE Tools menu:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...8E-85A3-4D2F-A3A4-B329D03FC2FA&displaylang=en

Second attachment shows output from the installable tool


----------



## flministock2 (Jul 21, 2006)

Latest news:

Rollin', yes I have previously bypassed the router. I connected the PC LAN port directly to the cable modem and got the same unwanted results. I will say that I wish I had know about the Windows XP network diagnostic tools sooner, thanks for the link, I take a look at that tomorrow.

In the meantime, I went out and purchased a Belkin Wireless G USB Network Adapter tonight and installed it. I completely disconnected the ethernet cable from the LAN port on the PC. I am now completely connected to the internet via wireless access only through the USB port. I then opened up IE and typed in a webpage address and you guessed it....."POOF" no more IE window. So unless I am missing something here, this would seem to indicate to me that the network controller on the MB is not the problem.

So now I am starting to think maybe the "BUS" or "CPU" itself has a problem. Unfortunately I am not in a position to just go out and buy a new MB and/or processor to shotgun troubleshoot this problem. So now it's back to more research in search of some additional software/utilities to try and test the BUS and CPU.

I have also run a program called Everest Ultimate Edition on the system and have included the Debug information (see below) it generated in hopes that someone on here knows how to decipher it. Don't know if there is any useful information there or not, hoping someone can tell me.

Keep the ideas, suggestions and links coming guys. Sooner or later I am going to lick this problem!......:up: .

=========================================================

Debug - PCI

B00 D00 F00: nVIDIA nForce2 - System Controller

Offset 00: DE 10 E0 01 06 00 B0 00 C1 00 00 06 00 00 80 00
Offset 10: 08 00 00 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 40: 02 60 30 00 1B 42 00 1F 02 03 00 00 FF FF FF FF
Offset 50: FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
Offset 60: 08 00 01 20 20 00 88 80 10 00 00 00 01 FF 0F 8F
Offset 70: FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
Offset 80: 0E 01 00 00 FF FF FF 1F 01 00 00 00 01 80 00 00
Offset 90: 0E 80 E0 F2 0E 80 E0 F0 F0 0F FF 00 00 00 00 00
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 20 82 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset B0: CC FF 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset C0: 33 33 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset E0: F6 01 47 00 97 30 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset F0: 07 00 00 38 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D00 F01: nVIDIA nForce2 Ultra 400 - Memory Controller

Offset 00: DE 10 EB 01 00 00 20 00 C1 00 00 05 00 00 80 00
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 95 16 00 10
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00
Offset 40: 04 00 00 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 60: 16 05 42 81 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00
Offset 70: 18 04 00 00 18 04 00 00 2C 07 00 01 40 07 00 01
Offset 80: 01 00 00 00 F3 13 0F 03 08 05 08 05 78 C8 A6 3F
Offset 90: 0B 8C 33 33 40 22 43 22 00 21 54 02 0D 22 77 07
Offset A0: 6A 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 6A 00 00 00 00 00 10 00
Offset B0: 6A 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 2A 00 00 00 01 00 10 00
Offset C0: 00 31 22 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF FF 02 00
Offset D0: 44 4E 00 00 22 22 00 00 0D 00 00 00 1E 00 00 00
Offset E0: 1A 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 88 44 44 10 B1 04 30 40
Offset F0: 10 18 1E 03 04 10 04 3F 09 44 1C 04 01 03 70 30

B00 D00 F02: nVIDIA nForce2 - Memory Controller

Offset 00: DE 10 EE 01 00 00 20 00 C1 00 00 05 00 00 80 00
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 95 16 00 10
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00
Offset 40: 01 20 DB 02 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 02 01 00 37 1F
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 70: FF 6F 32 07 FF BF B1 04 FF 6F 7C 04 FF AF 94 07
Offset 80: FF DF EF 02 FF 7F 5E 05 FF EF BB 03 FF 1F 5D 01
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset B0: 00 00 53 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset D0: 11 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 E0 FF FF FF E3
Offset E0: 01 C0 34 02 01 C0 34 02 01 C0 34 02 01 C0 34 02
Offset F0: 01 C0 34 02 01 C0 34 02 01 C0 34 02 01 C0 34 02

B00 D00 F03: nVIDIA nForce2 - Memory Controller

Offset 00: DE 10 ED 01 00 00 20 00 C1 00 00 05 00 00 80 00
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 95 16 00 10
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 40: 30 00 00 00 00 90 00 00 63 00 00 00 71 07 00 00
Offset 50: 76 06 00 00 72 95 00 00 68 EA 00 00 50 40 20 00
Offset 60: E9 00 00 00 00 06 F7 67 00 EA AA AA 88 BA 00 77
Offset 70: 01 80 80 00 6A 00 00 00 03 10 01 20 55 00 02 01
Offset 80: FF FF 00 00 FF FF FF FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 90: FF 10 FF 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset C0: FF 30 00 00 FF 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 40 00 00 FF FF FF FF
Offset F0: 1C 40 00 00 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF

B00 D00 F04: nVIDIA nForce2 - Memory Controller

Offset 00: DE 10 EC 01 00 00 20 00 C1 00 00 05 00 00 80 00
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 95 16 00 10
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 60: AA 33 AA 33 AA 33 AA 33 AA 33 AA 33 AA 33 AA 33
Offset 70: FF 99 FF 99 F0 00 00 00 7F 3E C0 0F AA 33 AA 33
Offset 80: FF 99 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 90: 4A 49 4C 4B 4A 47 49 47 12 12 13 12 12 11 11 11
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 5F 05 A0 00
Offset B0: 78 56 34 12 EF CD AB 89 9B 4A 66 22 EE BD DC 8B
Offset C0: 66 06 53 07 00 00 00 00 55 55 55 00 00 00 00 00
Offset D0: FF 20 FF 20 FF 20 FF 7F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D00 F05: nVIDIA nForce2 - Memory Controller

Offset 00: DE 10 EF 01 00 00 20 00 C1 00 00 05 00 00 80 00
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 95 16 00 10
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 D0 A8 F8 09 D0 A8 F8 09
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 FF FF FF 3F 00 00 00 00 FF FF FF 3F
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D01 F00: nVIDIA MCP2 - LPC Bridge

Offset 00: DE 10 60 00 0F 00 B0 00 A3 00 01 06 00 00 80 00
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 95 16 00 10
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 48 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 40: 95 16 00 10 DE FD 3C 08 08 00 E1 01 60 00 88 88
Offset 50: A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 60: 01 40 00 00 01 44 00 00 01 42 00 00 00 00 F8 FF
Offset 70: 10 00 FF FF 03 00 00 00 0F 00 40 00 00 D0 00 00
Offset 80: 09 80 0D 00 2D 2D 08 00 3F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 90: 00 00 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset D0: CC 00 02 00 0A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset E0: 00 11 00 07 2F 00 00 00 00 20 06 80 00 00 00 00
Offset F0: 00 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D01 F01: nVIDIA MCP2 - SMBus Controller

Offset 00: DE 10 64 00 01 00 B0 00 A2 00 05 0C 00 00 80 00
Offset 10: 01 D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 95 16 00 10
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 01 03 01
Offset 40: 95 16 00 10 01 00 02 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 50: 01 50 00 00 01 51 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D02 F00: nVIDIA MCP2 - OHCI USB Controller

Offset 00: DE 10 67 00 07 00 B0 00 A3 10 03 0C 00 00 80 00
Offset 10: 00 10 08 E6 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 95 16 00 10
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 01 03 01
Offset 40: 95 16 00 10 01 00 02 FE 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00
Offset 50: 02 00 00 00 1D 47 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D02 F01: nVIDIA MCP2 - OHCI USB Controller

Offset 00: DE 10 67 00 07 00 B0 00 A3 10 03 0C 00 00 80 00
Offset 10: 00 60 08 E6 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 95 16 00 10
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 16 02 03 01
Offset 40: 95 16 00 10 01 00 02 FE 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00
Offset 50: 08 00 00 00 1D 47 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D02 F02: nVIDIA MCP2 - EHCI USB 2.0 Controller

Offset 00: DE 10 68 00 06 00 B0 00 A3 20 03 0C 00 00 80 00
Offset 10: 00 70 08 E6 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 95 16 00 10
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 03 03 01
Offset 40: 95 16 00 10 0A 80 80 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 60: 20 20 01 00 00 60 98 81 C3 13 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 70: 00 00 00 05 00 10 20 80 89 3D 84 22 E7 25 04 80
Offset 80: 01 00 02 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 16 00 00
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset A0: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D04 F00: nVIDIA MCP2 - LAN Controller

Offset 00: DE 10 66 00 07 00 B0 00 A1 00 00 02 00 00 00 00
Offset 10: 00 00 08 E6 01 D4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 95 16 00 10
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 01 01 14
Offset 40: 95 16 00 10 01 00 02 FE 00 01 00 00 04 00 00 00
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D05 F00: nVIDIA MCP2 - Audio Processing Unit (Dolby Digital)

Offset 00: DE 10 6B 00 06 00 B0 00 A2 00 01 04 00 00 00 00
Offset 10: 00 00 00 E6 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 95 16 00 10
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 16 01 01 0C
Offset 40: 95 16 00 10 01 00 02 06 00 00 00 00 0A 05 00 00
Offset 50: 01 00 02 06 01 00 02 06 01 00 02 06 01 00 02 06
Offset 60: 01 00 02 06 01 00 02 06 01 00 02 06 01 00 02 06
Offset 70: 01 00 02 06 01 00 02 06 01 00 02 06 01 00 02 06
Offset 80: 01 00 02 06 01 00 02 06 01 00 02 06 01 00 02 06
Offset 90: 01 00 02 06 01 00 02 06 01 00 02 06 01 00 02 06
Offset A0: 01 00 02 06 01 00 02 06 01 00 02 06 01 00 02 06
Offset B0: 01 00 02 06 01 00 02 06 01 00 02 06 01 00 02 06
Offset C0: 01 00 02 06 01 00 02 06 01 00 02 06 01 00 02 06
Offset D0: 01 00 02 06 01 00 02 06 01 00 02 06 01 00 02 06
Offset E0: 01 00 02 06 01 00 02 06 01 00 02 06 01 00 02 06
Offset F0: 01 00 02 06 01 00 02 06 01 00 02 06 01 00 02 06

B00 D06 F00: nVIDIA MCP2 - Audio Codec Interface

Offset 00: DE 10 6A 00 07 00 B0 00 A1 00 01 04 00 00 00 00
Offset 10: 01 D8 00 00 01 DC 00 00 00 20 08 E6 00 00 00 00
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 95 16 00 10
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 01 02 05
Offset 40: 95 16 00 10 01 00 02 06 00 00 00 00 06 01 01 01
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D08 F00: nVIDIA MCP2 - PCI-PCI Bridge

Offset 00: DE 10 6C 00 07 01 A0 00 A3 00 04 06 00 00 01 00
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 20 F0 00 80 22
Offset 20: F0 FF 00 00 F0 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 00
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 01 00 02 00 01 00 00 00 08 0B 05 00
Offset 50: 0C 0D FE 1F 0E 0F 00 00 7F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D09 F00: nVIDIA MCP2 - Parallel ATA Controller

Offset 00: DE 10 65 00 05 00 B0 00 A2 8A 01 01 00 00 00 00
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 20: 01 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 95 16 00 10
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 01
Offset 40: 95 16 00 10 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 00 00
Offset 50: 03 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 20 20 A8 20 65 00 20 20
Offset 60: C0 C0 00 C7 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 F0 12 12 00 00 08 2C 00 00 00 00
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D0D F00: nVIDIA MCP2 - FireWire Controller

Offset 00: DE 10 6E 00 07 00 B0 00 A3 10 00 0C 00 00 00 00
Offset 10: 00 40 08 E6 00 50 08 E6 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 95 16 00 10
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 01 03 01
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 01 00 02 FE 00 80 00 00 13 14 00 01
Offset 50: 95 16 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D1E F00: nVIDIA nForce2 - AGP Controller

Offset 00: DE 10 E8 01 07 01 20 02 C1 00 04 06 00 20 01 00
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 02 20 F0 00 20 22
Offset 20: 00 E4 F0 E5 00 D0 F0 DF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 00
Offset 40: 01 00 00 00 00 00 F0 1F 20 00 00 00 FF FF FF FF
Offset 50: 00 00 00 E0 00 F0 FF E3 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
Offset 60: FF 40 FF 60 00 00 00 20 00 00 00 00 FF FF FF FF
Offset 70: FF FF FF FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF FF FF FF
Offset 80: FF FF FF FF 00 80 00 00 AC 01 00 00 FF FF FF FF
Offset 90: FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
Offset A0: 1B 42 00 1F FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
Offset B0: FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
Offset C0: FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
Offset D0: FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
Offset E0: FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
Offset F0: FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF

B02 D00 F00: nVIDIA GeForce FX 5700 Video Adapter

Offset 00: DE 10 42 03 07 00 B0 02 A1 00 00 03 00 F8 00 00
Offset 10: 00 00 00 E4 08 00 00 D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DE 10 E6 01
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 60 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 01 05 01
Offset 40: DE 10 E6 01 02 00 30 00 0B 0E 00 1F 02 43 00 1F
Offset 50: 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 CE D6 23 00 0F 00 00 00
Offset 60: 01 44 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Debug - Video BIOS

C000:0000 U.~.K7400.L.w.VIDEO ....<.....IBM VGA Compatible........07/08/04
C000:0040 ........................... .........".........PMIDl.o.......
C000:0080 .....3...........NV..(.=|1 6.................T.P.'L...;.<zC/CCC
C000:00C0 ..7..m........Q....`...0W..jn6o>o^o.o.o6o:......................
C000:0100 .....8........m.m..............nQ.X.^..o...6(#..P2end bmp...PCIR
C000:0140 ..B.........~.......Personal Cinema GeForce FX 5700 by PNY......
C000:0180 .....................................Version 4.36.20.31.51 ...Co
C000:01C0 pyright (C) 1996-2003 NVIDIA Corp...............................
C000:0200 ....................NV36 Board - p178-1c ..............Chip Rev
C000:0240 ....................1...`.&...6.;.p.....I...L.....>.a...R..le.
C000:0280 ..;.;.;...%...;.n...G.q.;...t...|...x.'.H.2.f`...jn.............
C000:02C0 ...u..fa....f`3....fa....C.+....V.......u.........8...t......2..
C000:0300 ...t..Q.........Y.f..7.... df.#....f........u...c.f..7...f......
C000:0340 ..u...c.f..7...f+.........u.S..q[.?i.fVf.......cfPf%......cfXf^.
C000:0380 fSf..fVf.......cf%....f.....`f...^cf^f[.fPf.......fX......f`...f
C000:03C0 ....`t.......f....f...h..0tf.....f3.f..f.......cf.....f.q.....cf


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Debug data like that is of little use for us.

But is your motherboard using the NForce/Nvidia firewall? If so -- that's the problem! You either need to uninstall the NForce ActiveArmor firewall in Add/Remove programs -- or remove and reinstall the chipset drivers without the Firewall.

Do try the netsh command and see what it reports.

Also try connecting by booting to Safe Mode with Networking support and see what happens.


----------



## flministock2 (Jul 21, 2006)

Well, I kind of suspected as much, but thought it was worth a try anyway.

No, I am not using the nvidia firewall, the only firewall being used on the system is Sygate Personal Firewall, which has been on the system since day one. I disabled it to see if it was causing any sudden problems, but that wasn't it.

I will try the netsh later tonight and report what it says. I have not tried the safe mode w/network support yet, but will give that a try as well tonight.

Side note: I did manage to get to the PC Pit Stop website and tried to run the "full test", however, it would close IE randomly during the scanning. It didn't do it in the same place each time either. So I went to their debugging page and ran several scans skipping different parts of the tests and got it to report the results. Final analysis was that the system was above average and tested well against their benchmarks. Lot of good that ended up doing me...


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If you run ]b]eventvwr.msc[/b] and look in the application log are there any IE errors there? How about any system log errors that correspond to the times this occurs?

I just don't see how even a hardware problem can cause the IE window to disappear, unless it is perhaps a display driver problem, but that would affect the entire display, not just one program window. Something has to close it.


----------



## flministock2 (Jul 21, 2006)

Rollin', I will run eventvwr.msc (I assume this is a windows available utility) and see what it comes up with. I will also visit the event log.

Now let me explain why I have been leaning toward a hardware issue. As I stated in earlier posts, I bought a brand new hard drive and installed it with a fresh install of Windows XP Pro w/SP2, as well as all the correct drivers for the motherboard chipsets and video card. I did not install anything else. The problem still existed. I would find it hard to believe that it was a software/driver issue since a new drive w/fresh OS, still exhibits the same conditions. This would lend one to believe that it has to be a hardware issue somewhere. Also, don't forget it has similiar problems when I run the LiveCD of Kanotix (Linus OS), bypassing all windows software altogether.

So unless someone can shed some light on something I missed here regarding software and drivers, I have to believe at this point it is hardware related. Now what hardware.....is the 64-million dollar question!

I will post again once I have looked at and run your last two post suggestions.

Thanks again.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Yes you are exactly right -- I can't see how it can be anything other than a hardware issue then.

If you are using an installed network card you can disable any onboard LAN device in the BIOS.


----------



## flministock2 (Jul 21, 2006)

Well, it has been a little while since my last post and that is because I haven't progressed any further on this issue. Currently I am getting ready to send off my memory module back to Kingston and they are going to send me a new replacement. Even though I ran "memtest86+" nine times with no errors of any kind, the Kingston rep recommended that I send it back for a new module anyway, just to be sure. So I will post more when I get the new memory module and see if it actually fixes the issue. If not, then I am going to try and locate another 8RDA+ motherboard to replace mine with. Last but not least will be a replacement Athlon 2800+ CPU if the motherboard doesn't fix it. I still want to swap out the P/S with a 600W one that I have, just to rule it out, but all of my voltages check out ok. Will do that this weekend before I pull the memory stick to send back.

Stay tuned............more to come!


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2006)

Testing Software: Sandra 2007 Lite
Can you post a HJT log (I know it is probably a hardware problem but it might help). Also how are you currently connecting to the internet? In windows safemode does this happen? how about in firefox 2.0rc1?


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2006)

Rollin' Rog said:


> Yes you are exactly right -- I can't see how it can be anything other than a hardware issue then.
> 
> If you are using an installed network card you can disable any onboard LAN device in the BIOS.


It is possible although extremely unlikely. It could be that in each case (Original Install, Linux, Second install) there was a different problem.


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Could it be your display settings? Have you tried changing your color settings and/or resolution. It's a long shot but you seem to have tried everything else.

Rollin


----------



## flministock2 (Jul 21, 2006)

FYI: Cannot do anymore at this time....Kingston memory module has been shipped back for a replacement. Once I receive the new memory module I will post any reports, good or bad and continue with the hunt if this doesn't correct the issue.

Not sure the purpose in the HJT log since I at one point installed a new hard drive with a fresh install of windows xp pro and still had the issue(s). This would have eliminated any possibility of viruses, trojans, etc.

Might buy a diagnostic PC card to test the motherboard throughly before I invest in another replacement. Can't wait to long though, these Epox MB's are getting harder to find and I really like this MB.

Anyway, will post more once I get the memory module in.

Thanks again for all the wonderful posts trying to help me locate this very elusive issue. It is and will always be greatfully appreciated.:up:


----------



## flministock2 (Jul 21, 2006)

Ok, here is a quick post on the latest....got new memory module in today, installed it along with a replacement CMOS battery (original bad)....got the same results as I expected. Since the original memory module did not test bad or give errors with the diagnostic test software, I was pretty sure it was ok and that was confirmed tonight.....so on to the next thing.....whatever that may be.

Now to see if I can locate another Epox 8RDA+ motherboard!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2006)

Can you post a HJT log (I know it is probably a hardware problem but it might help). Also how are you currently connecting to the internet? In windows safemode does this happen? how about in firefox 2.0rc1?


----------



## flministock2 (Jul 21, 2006)

Can you post a HJT log (I know it is probably a hardware problem but it might help). 
Still fail to see the relevance of this request, but I will post one tonight when I get home from work.

Also how are you currently connecting to the internet? In windows safemode does this happen?
As stated earlier, I connect to the internet through a cable modem which is connected to a wireless router. I have also disabled the onboard LAN adapter and installed a wireless adapter and tried connecting that way as well. Still have problem.

how about in firefox 2.0rc1?
Not familiar with that one....However, it has gone beyond just Firefox or Thunderbird. I have removed those applications a while back and have not reinstalled them. I have installed Netscape 8.1 which most of the time doesn't open at all, only occassionally do I get it to work and Internet Explorer opens, but crashes when I go to certain websites like "Nascar.com". Looking at the "eventvwr" logs, there are errors there, but until I find someone that knows how to decipher them, it does me no good.

More later tonight............


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2006)

Did you try to do some tests with Sandra 2007 Lite?


----------



## flministock2 (Jul 21, 2006)

Q: Did you try to do some tests with Sandra 2007 Lite?
A: Not yet, thanks for the reminder, just got the memory module back last night, so I have had a lot of time to do much yet. Will look at doing that tonight.

By the way, what type of application is "Sandra 2007 Lite". Is it a harware/software diagnostic tool?


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2006)

Yes. Mostly hardware though. It is pretty good.


----------



## flministock2 (Jul 21, 2006)

Ok....I think I may have discovered my problem, though I wouldn't have initially thought this would be it. It appears I have the infamous "bad caps" syndrome. I happened to notice that the PC health status that comes up for a few seconds during boot indicated a low voltage reading for "Vdd" for a split second. I ran Aida32 and checked the voltages as I had done before, but watched it for 5-minutes. All my voltages were correct and solid, except for the Vdd. This voltage was fluctuating from 1.38v to 1.66v, this I know is not correct as I have been in the electronics field for better than 30-years. I also confirmed this with Epox. Anyway, I opened up the computer and noticed that at least (6) of the electrolytic capacitors are leaking out the top of the caps. A couple more are bulging at the top. Why I am not getting more voltages fluctuating I am not sure yet and I am not sure how I missed this when I had the computer apart several weeks ago. Too much concentration on something else to notice at the time I guess.

I will be purchasing ALL NEW capacitors to replace the ones currently on the motherboard and see if my problems go away as I expect they will......stay tuned for an update after the repair!


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2006)

i have seen that problem below.

the computer wouldn't allow me to install windows because of the bad capacitors.

good luck


----------



## flministock2 (Jul 21, 2006)

Well, I was able to purchase a factory refurbished 8RDA+ motherboard from Epox and received it today. I replaced my original motherboard with the bad caps, with the replacement, feeling pretty confident that this was going to resolve my original issue.....But alas it was not to be! Believe it or not, I still have the original problem of Firefox and Netscape not opening and Internet Explorer crashing. So lets recap:

1) Uninstalled and reinstalled Firefox and Thunderbird numerous times
2) Installed Netscape 8.1
3) Tried running in Safe mode.
4) Replaced 120GB hard drive w/new 120GB hard drive and fresh install of WinXP SP2.
5) Connected computer LAN port directly to cable modem, bypassing router
6) Replaced Kingston 512MB DDR PC2700 memory module w/new replacement from Kingston
7) Ran several diagnostic software tests w/no discernable results
8) Uninstalled and installed latest video card driver
9) Found leaking caps on motherboard, replaced MB with identical model MB
10) Replaced FX5700 AGP video card w/GeForce MX440se video card
11) Swapped out LAN cable w/new cable

None of the above has improved situation...........Problem still persists :down: 

Not much left...................


----------



## rahmansaher (Sep 26, 2007)

I kinda had the same problem earlier. I went through all the steps you did but nothing worked. Lastly This is what I did and it did the magic...

Summary : Delete the existing old profile and create a new one. This might just do the trick. Please make sure you backup all the Bookmarks and  settings before anything.

Use the "Profile Manager" shortcut located in the Start -> Programs Menu (if available) or use the below instructions, substituting thunderbird.exe mozilla.exe or seamonkey.exe in place of firefox.exe.

Firefox: Open the Windows "Start" menu, select "Run" (on Windows Vista, use "Start Search" or enable the Run box, as described here) then type and enter one of the following:

* firefox.exe -profilemanager
* firefox.exe -P

For a zip install or if the above instructions do not work, include the full path to the executable surrounded by quotation marks in the "Run" (or Vista "Start Search") box, as in this Firefox example:

* "C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe" -profilemanager


----------



## flministock2 (Jul 21, 2006)

Actually, rahmansaher, I finally resolved my issue and it was not software related. It was something I had suspected early on, but was a hard to believe issue. I had tried many things before I resigned myself that this was the problem. The problem was.....my CPU. The Athlon XP 2800+ had developed a very rare and unusual problem. While the computer booted up and ran 85% of the things without a hitch, it did have issues with Firefox and Thunderbird. It would not even allow them to open. I'd click on them and the hour glass icon came up for about 30-seconds or so, then just disappear and nothing. I could get Internet Explorer to open, but it would crash on websites that had video streaming content. Certain applications were effected as well, especially Ulead DVD/Video editing software. While other applications ran fine. Bottom line after I literally replaced everything but the case and CPU, I finally decided to replace the CPU. Once I did that everything was back to normal and have not had any issues since. Most of the items I replaced I had spare parts to try anyway, which is why I hesitated replacing the CPU sooner. I suspected it early on, but the expense and not wanting to believe that it really was the problem was why I procrastinated. Ironically, I caught the "bad cap" issue on the motherboard because of the problem which allowed me to repair it and have a perfectly working backup in case I need it or decide to build a server later.

Glad to hear that you were able to solve your issue.


----------



## mj184cgm (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi Mike here I had the same problem with a customers computer. Now you may have tried this but turn off your fire wall. I did this and firefox came up the first time no problem ran grate. Now Ill go and reconfigure the fire wall. Thought I would throw that one out there hope it helps your case.


----------



## flministock2 (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi Mike, If you read my previous post you will see that I resolved my issue. It was the CPU causing all my problems, once replaced everything was Ok and has been running like a top since. I have seen issues with firewalls before so it is no surprise that you discovered the issue. However, my problem started out of the blue. There were no changes to the system, it was just left running over the weekend and when I got back, it had the problem.

Glad you found your problem and thanks for the information, it is appreciated even though it was not the problem that I had.

Everyone have a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------

